# How do you NT seduce online ?



## Wax Diamond (Apr 9, 2020)

Hey there I intended to start this subject 'cause I got in deep conversations with an NT (I bet he is, has for hobby computers and music and economy etc).
The vibe looks like so and as an NF I trust my intuition.

I had been reading about INTP on this forum and seduction, and they seem pretty honest.
I don't like the general concept of "seduction" as I do not like the idea of losing control as well as taking the risk to be manipulated, but the conversation with the guy became quite weird, which I kind of enjoy.
So here I have several questions for INTJ and INTP :

1. Why would you test a woman online and continue a conversation ?
2. Could you play the devil's advocate just to see where the other is going to go ?
3. Would you rather talk openly about sexuality just to see how the person reacts ?
4. Would you give your adress to a person you don't even know, if yes why and if no why ?
If yes would it be a way to show your intellectual honesty (it was not a fake adress) ?
5. When do you feel (or think) you feel attracted by someone online ?
6. For sx types how do you show you are interested by someone and not just about the creativity of the conversations and the intellectual concepts ?

It would help me knowing how deep this guy is testing me and knowing when I'll impose some boundaries. And in which way.
'Cause it seems he is 5w6 and me as a 8w7 tests are getting a bit crazy. Just thinking should I keep on the jokes or just leave all this for a while =
A good silence break could be a solution.

What do you think ?


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm female INTP, and I find your questions odd. I'll answer from my point of view:

_1. Why would you test a woman online and continue a conversation ?_
I'm straightforward. I don't "test" people. I have conversations--maybe playful ones--and if the person is stupid or whatever, it will quickly become apparent. Then I probably won't continue with them.

_2. Could you play the devil's advocate just to see where the other is going to go ?_
No. I might say something outrageous, but that's just me. Either I AM weird, or I'm just playing with ideas and hoping you'll participate. I'm not testing you.

_3. Would you rather talk openly about sexuality just to see how the person reacts ?_
I'd talk openly about sexuality for three reasons: 1. I just feel like talking about it. 2. I'm interested in what makes people tick, and sexuality is part of that. 3. I might be interested in having sex with you.

*4. Would you give your adress to a person you don't even know, if yes why and if no why ?
If yes would it be a way to show your intellectual honesty (it was not a fake adress) ?*
I probably would give my address. That's where I live, and all kinds of strangers already know where I live: the mailman, HR at work, creepy neighbors, friends of friends.... You're my online friend, so why not?

_5. When do you feel (or think) you feel attracted by someone online ?_
If they're honest, intelligent, and/or funny. If you mean "how long does it take to feel attracted," it doesn't take long.

_6. For sx types how do you show you are interested by someone and not just about the creativity of the conversations and the intellectual concepts ?_
I tell them I'd like to meet soon, or ask if they've given any thought to meeting in person. If they live too far away, I'd say something about "pursuing this" or "developing feelings" or something. If we're on a dating site and I decide I'm NOT interested, I say so, e.g., "I don't see this going anywhere romantically."

Frankly I don't understand why you're thinking in terms of "testing" or why we'd want to "show" our intellectual honesty. Sounds to me like he's just being himself, and you're overly suspicious and/or confused or offended by him. Maybe you two just aren't compatible.

Of course maybe he is testing you, which I think is rude and mean. Maybe he's a messed-up creep.


----------



## Wax Diamond (Apr 9, 2020)

@islandlight thanks for the timer spent in your answer.

The reason why I use the term "testing" is that, to me, it is totally normal to test another being if we feel interested.
That is my own feeling and so is my own expression. It is rather sane !

Your have your reality, I do have mine ! And all is fine.

You are right by saying "it sounds to me he's just being himself".
Yes I am a bit suspicious because first of all I don't wanna feel disappointed, so I try to be realistic and keep my head on my shoulders.
Which is a good thing for me. Also I am rather passionate about life and I don't wanna suffer....

I think we are compatible intellectually speaking, which is of course not enough but to me it is highly important to start a communication/ relation on solid basis.
I'm not a teenager so....time will tell...if he is ...a "messed-up creep" 💀👽

He is straightforward and deep, which is for me highly important as well. Also I don't faint or use "masquarades" even if I am very playful and no one wants to be taken for granted,
online or offline. And online there are so many bullshits well, you know...

As for my questions that you find odd, I don't take this as a jugement but as a surprise (as you dared answering me after all).
Moreover I like odd stuffs myself. And what is odd, or what isn't , in the eyes of this beholder or the other...that is pretty pretty much subjective anyway.

For example I would never communicate my adress to an "online friend", that would be to me inappropriate and even dangerous.
Well he is a man, alright, but mainly, he is just very different, and that is what's interesting.


----------



## JennahHaeley/Sanstread (Jul 25, 2020)

Well depends on the desired outcome and when that is preplaced on an agenda to occur.

Rule of thumb, the more serious, the more misleading spread of negativity.
The other way around, the more poppy and sammy, the more temptation and game to leverage both timing and intensity for events to start taking place IRL.

Its like rain. The more its pouring, the less you wanna let go of the game itself. Ditsy people bore me. Focused people excite.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

Wax Diamond said:


> 1. Why would you test a woman online and continue a conversation ?
> 2. Could you play the devil's advocate just to see where the other is going to go ?
> 3. Would you rather talk openly about sexuality just to see how the person reacts ?
> 4. Would you give your adress to a person you don't even know, if yes why and if no why ?
> ...


1. Sometimes you have the shake the tree a bit to see what falls out.
2. Yes.
3. Yes.
4. No, because I don't trust strangers.
5. If that person admires me, and I admire them, there can be love, assuming this pattern continues. If they don't admire me, but they can tolerate me, then there can be friendship, assuming this pattern continues. If they don't admire me, and they cannot tolerate me, then we are enemies, assuming this pattern continues. If the pattern ever changes, then the relationship gets re-evaluated.
6. I get physically close to them and I give them the "wanna fuck?" eyes. If they respond, then we do, and from that point on, I consider us to be dating whenever we are together. If we never hang out after that, then clearly it was a misunderstanding and either I misread you, or you misread me, and (as I stated in answer 5) this means the pattern has changed, and the relationship gets re-evaluated.


----------



## Wax Diamond (Apr 9, 2020)

@Abraxas thanks for answering.

Today this intp (supposing he is) and myself are in no contact.
I decided to initiate this method for two reasons :
This guy is playful, clever, but he was too much into testing my intentions instead of asking (intp don't seem to be direct).
The second reason is that if a guy only tests me on some sexual aspects then he does not view me as a person and stops on the image I show.
Which is totally stupid, pointless, and out of my values. Mostly when you have been talking for months with someone.

I gently told him to spend some time writing to someone else. It is a shame as he is creative and fun. But it's not enough.
I totally relate to what you say about "admiration/tolerance", but I would say with my own words : if I don't feel considered, valued, appreciated, what's the point.

The guy, whereas he was every single night connected online, has suddenly taken a break for 15 days after I told him so.
It was the first time he disappeared for that long. Probably a silent way to communicate.
Mystery can be sweet, but then I consider such communication style as selfish, boring, and I feel taken for granted.
As I told him : I am human after all, or before everything else.

My best friend is an intp and I do love intp as friends, they are interesting, respectful, shy, extremelly curious, introspective.
But I also know they can be remote, coward, etc. I don't know if "this type" (even if I avoid to generalize) would be a good match for an hypersensitive of my kind.
I don't think so. Friendship is one stuff, intimate relationship is another.

I tend to interpret all those behaviours as neglecting. If he comes back telling me he has been reflecting on my words, then welcome back.
If he just thinks to continue his game or ignore me, farewell. Peace to him and his sweet sweet vanity !


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

I don't know the guy, but you describe him in a way that makes it really hard to sympathize with him. Because of this, you already know I'm going to take your side. Plus, the way you describe him focused on aspects of his behaviors that are not best explained by personality theory. A person can just be selfish without it needing to be turned into a personality trait. Manipulating MBTI to try and explain why is not applying the theory correctly.

Essentially, your issue has nothing to do with his personality. Every single personality type would potentially treat you the same way for different reasons. If someone doesn't seem to be showing you what you expected there are two choices:

Change yourself
Or change the other person

One of those choices depends on you making sacrifices, and the other depends on them making sacrifices.


----------



## Wax Diamond (Apr 9, 2020)

@Abraxas

You don't have the power to change others.
What you have control over is yourself. And I don't intend to change my own expectations.
I hardly make sacrifices for people I love, I have been a lot misunderstood for that and have suffered a lot in the past for that,
so you can imagine for a brand new person I just don't care. I show compassion at first, so that no one can tell me I have been hidding my intentions or my nature.
We are not equal. Many people just don't care. Bon voyage !

Moreover let's say there is another thing to discuss about that "situation" :
Beyond efforts and communication.
How we perceive others, mainly man/woman relationship. I don't force myself to be nice, I hate small talk, but I'm very generous when digging deep into some subjects. If what the other can only find to do is testing me, I won't be patient for that. You as a man should proove me I can trust you.
That is my logic. And I won't change it.
The guy has his own logic and the earth will keep on its rotation the same way.
When I was younger and insecure I was testing others. The guy is probably insecure.


And of course MBTI isn't THE solution, the solution to me is knowing myself first, then using my good sense. That is what I did.
What makes me curious at first can quickly make me wanna move for some brighter spaces.
Everything is in movement.
I think he understood. I told him I had been over-estimating his emotional intelligence. Hope he felt pissed off.

To me what is important is trying to understand the motives and intentions, and MBTI helps a lot.
Sometimes we let go a relation that could have been interesting, and I personally don't wanna have any regrets, I prefer to think twice, and move on with determination.

People who have too spoilt an ego will wake up too late.
I'll be gone since a while !
Relationshits aren't for me anymore.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

Good luck.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Wax Diamond said:


> Hey there I intended to start this subject 'cause I got in deep conversations with an NT (I bet he is, has for hobby computers and music and economy etc).
> The vibe looks like so and as an NF I trust my intuition.
> 
> I had been reading about INTP on this forum and seduction, and they seem pretty honest.
> ...



I don't. I'm "old fashioned." I insist upon F2F.


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I don't. I'm "old fashioned." I insist upon F2F.


Step 1: Be lustful.
Step 2: Identify someone else who is also lustful.
Step 3: Begin a conversation.
Step 4: Gradually introduce sexual innuendo.
Step 5: Give your contact details.
Step 6: Masturbate together on Skype.


----------



## Wax Diamond (Apr 9, 2020)

Meliodas said:


> Step 1: Be lustful.
> Step 2: Identify someone else who is also lustful.
> Step 3: Begin a conversation.
> Step 4: Gradually introduce sexual innuendo.
> ...


I guess this is Ne...Load ?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Meliodas said:


> Step 1: Be lustful.
> Step 2: Identify someone else who is also lustful.
> Step 3: Begin a conversation.
> Step 4: Gradually introduce sexual innuendo.
> ...


Sounds like fun. I'm "hands on" too.


----------



## Vasiliev (Dec 4, 2020)

It's almost always my ESFP subconscious who takes care of that.

So technically you can say I don't. It's the other guy.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

Wax Diamond said:


> Hey there I intended to start this subject 'cause I got in deep conversations with an NT (I bet he is, has for hobby computers and music and economy etc).
> The vibe looks like so and as an NF I trust my intuition.
> 
> I had been reading about INTP on this forum and seduction, and they seem pretty honest.
> ...


Damn I was just going to say I pull the old dick pic out but now I have to answer questions even though I am not your target audience. I have some time so fuck it.


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

_1. Why would you test a woman online and continue a conversation ?

Tests are fun sometimes but sometimes are childish and a loss of time and energy. Tests are just for...a better knowing. People don't tell entire truth every time. Sometimes they say something they regard to be "truth" but...in reality it's not. So me, as an INTP (Master of spotting liars) it's mandatory to reveal the REAL truth. _
Or I just want to play.

_2. Could you play the devil's advocate just to see where the other is going to go ?

I can play devil's advocate and god's advocate at the same time. confussion much but...fun and revealing stuff. YES! totally.

3. Would you rather talk openly about sexuality just to see how the person reacts ?_

Yes.

_4. Would you give your adress to a person you don't even know, if yes why and if no why ?_

Why? That's one of the most useless information ever. I don't want to receive a bomb in the mail.

_If yes would it be a way to show your intellectual honesty (it was not a fake adress) ?

That doesn't have to do anything with honesty.

5. When do you feel (or think) you feel attracted by someone online ?_

Sometimes after 5 minutes. Sometimes never. 

_6. For sx types how do you show you are interested by someone and not just about the creativity of the conversations and the intellectual concepts ? 

If I'm interested in meeting f2f then it's real interest. Otherwise - just creativity and intellectual concepts._


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Wax Diamond said:


> What do you think ?


Old thread but I'd like to join in

*1. Why would you test a woman online and continue a conversation ?*
Because it's easy and safe to do it online

*2. Could you play the devil's advocate just to see where the other is going to go ?*
A younger me might have done that, but I don't like to do it unless there's a true sense of debate being had. I won't play devil's advocate or counter-argue something just for the sake of playing intellectual power games. Unless that's very specifically what they want.

*3. Would you rather talk openly about sexuality just to see how the person reacts ?*
No. I would consider doing it if they broached the subject, but generally not, it feels crass.

*4. Would you give your adress to a person you don't even know, if yes why and if no why ?*
No, absolutely not, and any guy who does this goes immediately down in my estimations. It sounds like nothing more than "Hey babe here's my address, so you know where to find me and my desperate rock hard lonely penis".

*If yes would it be a way to show your intellectual honesty (it was not a fake adress) ?*
Okay this makes me question my above response. If the topic were about safety and openness, I would happily say, "This is my address... XXXXXXXX.. I don't care about telling you, I still feel safe in my own home."

*5. When do you feel (or think) you feel attracted by someone online ?*
When they offer interesting conversation. I also need to know what they look like too. There's no point in feeling attracted to words alone. That's a recipe for being catfished, badly.

*6. For sx types how do you show you are interested by someone and not just about the creativity of the conversations and the intellectual concepts ?*
Well I'm not an SX type and I don't know what you really mean there. You mean XSXX types? that's a very broad set of personalities!


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

INTJ here - I essentially started by showing I'm a good person but don't be too polite and nice. I flirt and I'm also creatively minded and quick to think of responses.

I find out what someone is interested in and find a way to flirt about it and turn it into something sexual.

I had a 6 hour long conversation with a girl online last week about her being my submissive apprentice and me being the sith master, because she enjoyed Star Wars....


----------



## Wax Diamond (Apr 9, 2020)

B3LIAL said:


> INTJ here - I essentially started by showing I'm a good person but don't be too polite and nice. I flirt and I'm also creatively minded and quick to think of responses.
> 
> I find out what someone is interested in and find a way to flirt about it and turn it into something sexual.
> 
> I had a 6 hour long conversation with a girl online last week about her being my submissive apprentice and me being the sith master, because she enjoyed Star Wars....


Those freaks that suddenly try to communicate with me by sending :"Hi (that's already not elegant enough and childish no?),
looking for a submissive".

No comment_ I already explained why I think I was born in the wrong time for my soul to expand...

Best way to send some shit to someone : IGNORE THEM.


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

1. Why would you test a woman online and continue a conversation ?

they're usually transvestites, not my deal but eh, I'll chat with just about anyone

2. Could you play the devil's advocate just to see where the other is going to go ?

huh

3. Would you rather talk openly about sexuality just to see how the person reacts ?

I don't even think of how they'd react

4. Would you give your adress to a person you don't even know, if yes why and if no why ?

I usually only meet tricks in the city.

If yes would it be a way to show your intellectual honesty (it was not a fake adress) ?

why would i send a fake address?

5. When do you feel (or think) you feel attracted by someone online ?

sometime between a shot of their face and their backside

6. For sx types how do you show you are interested by someone and not just about the creativity of the conversations and the intellectual concepts ? 

i'm rather quite blunt. tho, heck i might just give them a pity wank if ive got nothing else going on


----------



## Sidhe Draoi (Nov 25, 2016)

i seduce with my complete awkwardness and oversharing of ideas no one usually wants to hear about, obviously.

1. Why would you test a woman online and continue a conversation ?
i would test to see if theyd really be serious enough to actually stick around just by my virtue of being me. im not going to turn my personality off to please them, so if they get turned around super easy, good riddance! are they on my level? well, i guess ill find out pretty fast.
2. Could you play the devil's advocate just to see where the other is going to go ?
i mean, i could, but i wouldnt because that sounds like more trouble than its worth in the love/emotion department.
3. Would you rather talk openly about sexuality just to see how the person reacts ?
i dont usually talk about sex, tbh. i mean.. i have a dude crush i would enjoy gushing about but thats all really? my libido doesnt exist.
4. Would you give your adress to a person you don't even know, if yes why and if no why ?
not unless i have a good reason to trust them, i guess.
If yes would it be a way to show your intellectual honesty (it was not a fake adress) ?
no, itd be because they want it to hang out and i have no reason to say no.
5. When do you feel (or think) you feel attracted by someone online ?
when i want their attention and admire them a helluva lot.
6. For sx types how do you show you are interested by someone and not just about the creativity of the conversations and the intellectual concepts ?
like if im actually sexually attracted rather than for social or intellectualist pursuits? i dont know, i guess if im super hopeful i can be their personal doormat, because thats the only thing that would make me go there, if they wanted it and made it happen, even if it was kind of demented the way it happened.


----------



## Wax Diamond (Apr 9, 2020)

Thank you all of you for your precise answers.

INTP is a pain in the b*t emotionally to me, my best friend is an INTP but I don't think a suitable partner for me would be of this "kind".

The only way to have fun is playing with their fear which is not to appear that intelligent, and then they eventually open (sorry but it is my own experience with such a temper).

As a friend they are extremely deep, secretive, and they can listen with authenticity your own pain if they feel close enough to you (for their own reasons).

What I like the most is their intellectual quality : being able to analyse, but also make some crazy (not to me) connections (Ne)

I personally see too much emotional fear in them, but of course they may see some traits of mine I cannot see yet and will, who knows, discover one day! 

Please note that this comment up here isn't some prejudice of some sort, but rather the fruit of my personal experiments.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Wax Diamond said:


> @Abraxas
> 
> You don't have the power to change others.
> What you have control over is yourself. And I don't intend to change my own expectations.
> ...











💜💜💜💜💜💜The new word I am adding it to my vocab... Relationshits lmao A++++++++


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

impulsenine said:


> _1. Why would you test a woman online and continue a conversation ?
> 
> Tests are fun sometimes but sometimes are childish and a loss of time and energy. Tests are just for...a better knowing. People don't tell entire truth every time. Sometimes they say something they regard to be "truth" but...in reality it's not. So me, as an xxxx (Master of spotting liars) it's mandatory to reveal the REAL truth. _
> Or I just want to play.
> ...


Purple font is fitting. Pretty much how I would have answered them.


----------



## Mark R (Dec 23, 2015)

_1. Why would you test a woman online and continue a conversation?_
I'll chat with just about anyone.
_2. Could you play the devil's advocate just to see where the other is going to go?_
Yes
_3. Would you rather talk openly about sexuality just to see how the person reacts?_
Yes. After I have known someone for a while. If someone is uncomfortable about sex, it might be a red flag as a potential sex partner.
_4. Would you give your address to a person you don't even know, if yes why and if no why?
If yes would it be a way to show your intellectual honesty (it was not a fake address)?_
No. I tend not to share my address. Too much personal information in the wrong hands is a security risk.
_5. When do you feel (or think) you feel attracted by someone online?_
Some I can feel attracted to right away. With some, it may take a while.
6. For sx types how do you show you are interested in someone and not just about the creativity of the conversations and the intellectual concepts?
I show I am interested by sharing a lot about myself.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Wax Diamond said:


> I gently told him to spend some time writing to someone else. It is a shame as he is creative and fun. But it's not enough.
> I totally relate to what you say about "admiration/tolerance", but I would say with my own words : if I don't feel considered, valued, appreciated, what's the point.
> 
> The guy, whereas he was every single night connected online, has suddenly taken a break for 15 days after I told him so.
> ...


I've read this thread many times and get stuck at this point. You blew him off so he withdrew. This is normal, human behavior. How can you perceive his behavior as selfish, boring and feel taken for granted?


----------



## Wax Diamond (Apr 9, 2020)

mia-me said:


> I've read this thread many times and get stuck at this point. You blew him off so he withdrew. This is normal, human behavior. How can you perceive his behavior as selfish, boring and feel taken for granted?


My post is a bit more than one year old now. 
He came back to the communication two times. 
We have been playing hide and seek for a while. 

We are still often connected on this dating app. I met no one who could be able to light my fire but keep on feeling something I cannot explain...
He is an Nt for sure, no rush or excess like other guys. We already have each other number. We are both indipendent and anticonformist. 
But in the end I disappear or he does, one gets pissed off without expressing it....

I feel no one is willing to take the risk of a deep conversation, but we are still in touch. 
I know He is afraid to be rejected. 
As for me I would rather feel afraid of betrayal (in the widest sense like dishonesty). I feel we both don't trust easily and are not great with small talk. 

He is the only Guy who can light my bulb speaking of cognition for example. 

Maybe we only cowardly let drop the pan when it just starts boiling...


----------

